# '05 SE-R low/no oil pressure



## justaguyhere (Dec 16, 2011)

Got a frantic call from my roommate tonight about her Altima SE-R. Stated the oil pressure gauge dropped to zero and the low oil warning light came on. Told her how to check the oil, and according to what she saw on the dipstick (going from what's in the owners manual) it's got enough oil.

At this point, I suspect the sensor. It's a newish engine (I don't know if it's new-new or refurb-new) that was replaced about a year ago. I think the oil pumps on the VQ engines are crank driven off the snout, so I'm desperately hoping it's not that. I sent an e-mail to the charles and aubrey folks, but in case I don't hear back from him/her/them/it...where is the oil pressure sensor on these things?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

How much noise was coming from the engine?
Both the gauge and the light came on? Doesn't sound like a single sensor to me. Sounds like a single engine.


----------



## justaguyhere (Dec 16, 2011)

She claims no noise, says everything was running normally. No leaks under the car after a quick re-start. The gauge dropped to zero and the light came on. Oil change was done recently, but if it was done correctly...?

If it makes it back to the house without melting bearings, I'll be able to tell more.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

First thing that trips me here is:


> Got a frantic call from my roommate tonight about *her* Altima SE-R.


That right there tells me that if there is an ACTUAL oil pressure problem, the bearings are probably already wasted. At least that's how most of the *HERs* in my life operate. "Well I thought the light would get brighter if there was a REAL problem"


----------



## justaguyhere (Dec 16, 2011)

I know what you mean. She was at least smart enough to pull over and shut it off. She fancies herself a car girl, so she at least knew that much. Loves the GT-R, almost wet herself when I showed her a Darton sleeved VR38.

She's driving it back, so I imagine if the pump had failed, I'd have gotten a call by now.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Then there ya go. Bonus points for knowing a chick with common sense.
How long do ya figure she drove it with the lights on and such?


----------



## justaguyhere (Dec 16, 2011)

Allegedly, no more than 2 or 3 minutes, enough time to get it off the street and into a parking lot. She managed to make it back home after we determined the engine had oil and it was probably safe to drive. If it was the pump, the crank would be fried by now.

I found the FSM for the VQ and located the pressure sensor. I told her to take into the dealer and have them pull the codes, or check the sensor itself. It's something like a $20 part (and probably $500 in labor, lol).


----------



## sgt_g (Jan 31, 2011)

The oil pressure sensors on the SE-R go out all the time. The gauge will go dead and the oil light will come on. its a 35 dollar part from the dealer. kind of PITA to replace but its not too bad.


----------



## smokeyR (Jul 31, 2012)

I had this issue, and it was sudden. Could oil pressure switch, but most likely she blew the rear timing cover gasket, which is common to this engine. Pricey fix unless you have nissan master tech as a friend. Good luck

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

